# Salary scales for Clerical Officer Civil Service



## AnnT (8 Nov 2007)

What are the current salary scales for Clerical Officer Civil Service?

I looked on the web but I can only find rates relating to 2005 and 2006.

Tks


----------



## Welfarite (8 Nov 2007)

See here : http://www.finance.gov.ie/documents/circulars/circ462006cpsu.rev.pdf


----------



## tinkerbell (8 Nov 2007)

Those scales are from Dec 2006.  Got another increase June 2007!!


----------



## AnnT (9 Nov 2007)

Tinkerbell, are there inflation increases over the next few months?  When do these happen and how much will they be?   

Initially I will be on 23,200 Euros, a pay cut from my current salary.


----------



## Welfarite (9 Nov 2007)

AnnT, increases are due under Towards 2016 pay agreement.  2.5% due in March 2008 adn 2.5% due in September 2008.

Up to date rates of pay here... http://www.finance.gov.ie/documents/circulars/circ21of2007.pdf


----------

